# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Что чувствуешь, когда умираешь?

## Black Angel

Что же испытывает человек, когда умирает? Когда понимает, что сознание его покидает? Произойдет ли что-то неожиданное в тот момент, когда наша жизнь подойдет к завершению? Эти вопросы мучили философов и ученых в течение столетий, но тема смерти продолжает волновать каждого человека и по сей день.
Смерть приходит в разных обликах, но, так или иначе, это обычно острая нехватка кислорода в мозге. Умирают ли люди в результате сердечного приступа, утопления или удушья, в конечном счете, причина этого – острая нехватка кислорода в мозгу. Если поток недавно окисленной крови к голове остановлен через любой механизм, человек приблизительно через 10 секунд теряют сознание. Смерть наступит через несколько минут. Как именно – зависит от обстоятельств.

1. Утопление
То, как быстро люди утонут, определяется несколькими факторами, включая способность плавать и температуру воды. В Великобритании, где вода постоянно холодная, 55 процентов случаев утопления в открытых водоемах происходит в пределах 3 метров от берега. Две трети жертв — хорошие пловцы. Но человек может попасть в затруднительное положение за секунды, говорит Майк Типтон, физиолог и эксперт из Университета Портсмута Англии.
Как правило, когда жертва понимает, что скоро скроется под водой, начинается паника и барахтанье на поверхности. Борясь за возможность дышать, они не могут позвать на помощь. Эта стадия длится от 20 до 60 секунд.
Когда жертвы в конечном счете погружаются, они не вдыхают максимально долго, обычно от 30 до 90 секунд. После этого происходит вдох некоторого количества воды, человек закашливается и вдыхает больше. Вода в легких блокирует газовый обмен в тонких тканях, происходит внезапное непроизвольное сокращение мускулатуры гортани – рефлекс, называемый ларингоспазмом. Возникает чувство разрывания и горения в груди, поскольку вода проходит по дыхательным путям. Тогда наступает чувство спокойствия, свидетельствующее о начале потери сознания от недостатка кислорода, которое, в конечном счете, приведет к остановке сердца и смерти мозга.

2. Сердечный приступ
Голливудский сердечный приступ — внезапная боль в сердце и немедленное падение, конечно, случается в нескольких случаях. Но типичный инфаркт миокарда развивается медленно, а начинается с умеренного дискомфорта.
Наиболее общий признак — боль в груди, которая может быть длительной или возникать и исчезать. Так проявляется борьба сердечной мышцы за жизнь и ее смерть от лишения кислорода. Боль может отдавать в челюсть, горло, спину, живот и руки. Другие признаки: одышка, тошнота и холодный пот.
Большинство жертв не спешат обратиться за помощью, ожидая в среднем от 2 до 6 часов. С женщинами сложнее, так как они чаще испытают признаки типа одышки, отдающей в челюсть боль или тошноту, и не реагируют на них. Промедление может стоить жизни. Большинство людей, умирающих от сердечных приступов, просто не доехали до больницы. Часто фактическая причина смерти — сердечная аритмия.
Приблизительно через десять секунд после остановки сердечной мышцы человек теряет сознание, и минутой позже он мертв. В больницах с помощью дефибриллятора заставляют сердце биться, делают клиринг артерии и вводят препараты, что возвращает к жизни.

3. Смертельное кровотечение
Как скоро наступит смерть от кровотечения, зависит от раны, говорит Джон Кортбик в Университете Калгари в Альберте, Канада. Люди могут погибнуть от потери крови за несколько секунд, если разорвана аорта. Это главный кровеносный сосуд, ведущий от сердца. Причинами бывают серьезное падение или автомобильная катастрофа.
Смерть может наступить через несколько часов, если повреждена иная артерия или вена. В таком случае человек прошел бы несколько стадий. В среднем взрослый имеет 5 литров крови. Потеря полутора литров вызывает чувство слабости, жажды и беспокойства и одышку, а двух — головокружение, замешательство, человек впадает в бессознательное состояние.

4. Смерть от огня
Горячий дым и огонь палят брови и волосы и жгут горло и дыхательные пути, лишая возможности дышать. Ожоги причиняют сильную боль через возбуждение нервов боли в коже.
Когда площадь ожога нарастает, чувствительность несколько снижается, но не полностью. Ожоги третьей степени не повреждают столько, сколько раны второй степени, поскольку поверхностные нервы разрушены. Некоторые жертвы с серьезными ожогами сообщали, что не чувствовали боли, пока они все еще находились в опасности или занимались спасением других. Как только адреналин и шок постепенно проходят, быстро возникает боль.
Большинство тех людей, которые гибнут в пожарах, фактически умирают от отравления ядовитыми угарными газами и недостатка кислорода. Кто-то просто не просыпается.
Скорость появления головной боли и сонливости, бессознательного состояния зависит от размера пожара и концентрации монооксида углерода в воздухе.

5. Обезглавливание
Казнь — один из самых быстрых и наименее болезненных способов умереть, если палач — квалифицированный, его лезвие острое и осужденный сидит, не двигаясь.
Самая совершенная технология обезглавливания — гильотина. Официально принятая французским правительством в 1792, она была признана как более гуманная, чем другие методы лишения жизни.
Возможно, это действительно быстро. Но сознание не теряется сразу после того, как спинной мозг разъединен. Исследование на крысах в 1991 показало, что мозг остается жив еще 2.7 секунды за счет потребления кислорода из крови в голове; эквивалентное число для людей примерно равно 7 секундам. Если человек неудачно попадает под гильотину, время ощущения боли может быть увеличено. В 1541 неопытный человек сделал глубокую рану в плече, а не в шее Маргарет Пол, Графине Солсбери. Согласно некоторым сообщениям, она прыгала от места казни и преследовалась палачом, который ударил ее 11 раз прежде, чем она умерла.

6. Смерть от электрического тока
Наиболее частая причина смерти от электрического тока — аритмия, приводящая к остановке сердца. Бессознательное состояние следует обычно после 10 секунд, говорит Ричард Трохман, кардиолог из Университета Натиска в Чикаго. Исследование смертельных случаев от электрического тока в Монреале, Канаде показало, что 92 процента умерли от аритмии.
Если напряжение высокое, то бессознательное состояние наступает почти сразу. Электрический стул должен был вызывать мгновенную потерю сознания и безболезненную смерть из-за пропускания тока через мозг и сердце.
Происходит ли это на самом деле так, вопрос спорный. Джон Виксво, биофизик в Университете в Нашвилле, Штат Теннесси, утверждает, что толстые, изолирующие кости черепа предотвратили бы достаточное прохождение тока через мозг, и заключенные могли умирать от нагревания мозга, или от удушья из-за паралича дыхательных мускулов.

7. Падение с высоты
Это один из самых быстрых способов умереть: предельная скорость — приблизительно 200 километров в час, достигается при падении с высоты 145 метров и выше. Изучение смертельных падений в Гамбурге, Германии показало, что 75 процентов жертв умерли в течение первых секунд или минут после приземления.
Причины смерти зависят от места приземления и положения человека. Люди вряд ли достигнут больницы живыми, если они падают вниз головой. В 1981 году проанализировали 100 смертельных прыжков с моста Золотые Ворота в Сан-Франциско. Он имеет высоту 75 метров, скорость при столкновении с водой составляет 120 километров в час. Это две главные причины мгновенной смерти. Как результат падения — массивный ушиб легкого, разрыв сердца или повреждение главных кровеносных сосудов и легких сломанными ребрами. Приземление на ноги существенно сокращает травмы и может спасти жизнь.

8. Повешение
Способ самоубийства и старомодный способ казни — смерть через удушение; веревка оказывает давление на трахею и артерии, ведущие к мозгу. Может наблюдаться бессознательное состояние в течение 10 секунд, но потребуется больше времени, если петля расположена неправильно. Свидетели общественного повешения часто сообщали о жертвах, «танцующих» от боли в петле в течение нескольких минут! В некоторых случаях — после 15 минут.
В Англии в 1868 приняли метод «длинного падения», предусматривающий более длинную веревку. Жертва достигала во время повешения скорости, ломавшей ей шею.

9. Смертельная инъекция
Смертельная инъекция была разработана в Штате Оклахома в 1977 как гуманная альтернатива электрическому стулу. Государственный медицинский ревизор и председатель анастезиологии договорились о введении почти сразу трех препаратов. Сначала вводят обезболивающее средство тиопентал, чтобы избежать любого чувства боли, потом — паралитический агент панцурониум для остановки дыхания. Наконец, хлорид калия почти немедленно останавливает сердце.
Каждый препарат, как предполагается, вводится в смертельной дозе, избыточной, чтобы гарантировать быструю и гуманную смерть. Однако свидетели сообщили о судорогах и попытке осужденного сидеть в течение процедуры, то есть введение препаратов не всегда дает желаемый результат.

10. Взрывная декомпрессия
Смерть из-за воздействия вакуума наступает при разгерметизации тамбура или разрыва скафандра.
Когда внешнее давление воздуха внезапно понижается, воздух в легких расширяется, рвет хрупкие ткани, участвующие в газообмене. Ситуация усугубляется, если жертва позабудет выдохнуть до декомпрессии или попробует задержать дыхание. Кислород начинает уходить из крови и легких.
Эксперименты на собаках в 1950-ых показывали, что от 30 до 40 секунд после снижения давления их тела начинали раздуваться, хотя кожа предотвращала их «разрывание». Сначала сердцебиение учащается, затем резко снижается. Пузыри водного пара формируются в крови и путешествуют через всю систему циркуляции, затрудняя поток крови. Через минуту кровь прекращает эффективно участвовать в газообмене.
Люди, оставшиеся в живых после несчастных случаев декомпрессии, — в основном пилоты, чьи самолеты разгерметизировались. Они рассказывали о резкой боли в груди и неспособности вдохнуть. Примерно через 15 секунд они теряли сознание.

----------


## Traumerei

спасибо,очень познавательно.
я вот дважды теряла сознание. (это конечно не смерть,но приближённо) интересно то,что чувства были различны.
в первый раз как будто уснула и всё-ни боли,ни мыслей. Абсолютное НИЧТО...
а во второй судя по всему у меня начались судороги,глотала воздух,мерзкое состояние...
хотя факторы были почти одинаковы.
думаю о процессе умирания можно было бы ещё спросить тех,кто пережил клиническую смерть.

----------


## June

Я много раз терял сознание, но не чувствовал ничего особенного, хотя, конечно, неприятно.
Один раз был под наркозом во время операции, тоже ничего не почувствовал. Если бы я во время этой операции умер, то никаких новых чувств не испытал бы.

----------


## Obscure

Впадая в кому, чувствовала лишь покалывание, а потом онемение всего тела , начиная с ног. Муть в глазах, потеря концентрации, рассеянное внимание, ну и.. мысль : " наконец-то.."

----------


## Агата

> Возникает чувство разрывания и горения в груди, поскольку вода проходит по дыхательным путям. Тогда наступает чувство спокойствия, свидетельствующее о начале потери сознания от недостатка кислорода, которое, в конечном счете, приведет к остановке сердца и смерти мозга.


 О ДА очень люблю воду, люблю опускаться на глубину (до 5 метров - в более глубоких бассах не бывала  :Frown:  ), нравится состояние и когда идешь вниз, и когда всплываешь. Состояние - в смысле как вода прикасается к телу, как она тебя принимает... Вот уж действительно, где можно найти спокойствие  :Smile:  Только голову давит ж0сско XD  Но умереть в воде... неее, для меня это как осквернение воды *шаркает ножкой* 



> 5. Обезглавливание. Казнь — один из самых быстрых и наименее болезненных способов умереть, если палач — квалифицированный, его лезвие острое и осужденный сидит, не двигаясь.


 как много условий-то 8-)



> В 1541 неопытный человек сделал глубокую рану в плече, а не в шее Маргарет Пол, Графине Солсбери. Согласно некоторым сообщениям, она прыгала от места казни и преследовалась палачом, который ударил ее 11 раз прежде, чем она умерла.


 ух, какая оказия приключилася!!!



> 6. Смерть от электрического тока


 однажды сдуру схватилась рукой за оголённые провода. Состояние очень необычное было ))) Осталась в сознании, но некоторое время тупила; ощущения вроде как реальность отъезжает куда-то, звуки где-то далеко, цвета, предметы - тоже =) 



> В Англии в 1868 приняли метод «длинного падения», предусматривающий более длинную веревку. Жертва достигала во время повешения скорости, ломавшей ей шею.


 слоупок такой мееееедлеееннннный



> Эксперименты на собаках в 1950-ых показывали


 бубонной чумы на этих экспериментаторов не хватает! *негодуэ

----------


## Лазарус

пережил клиническую смерть.
получил огнестрельное ранение в торс.
сначала была адская боль,потом все постепенно стихло и стало не болеть вообще..
потом чувство спокойствия и безмятежности,наконец закрыл глаза и увидел тьму..появилось чувство счастья..
потом к сожалению снова оказался в этом мире.

----------


## Викторыч

Ну тьма всегда присутствует. Это есть так называемый нулевой цикл. Без него никогда не попасть в иное измерение. Будь то астральный уровень, паралельный мир, прошлое время или же иная Вселенная. Нулевой цикл также предназначен в просторах Вселенной для утилизации отработанных космических объектов. В общем то с него всё и начинается и им же заканчивается. Ну а после так называемой смерти пройдя тьму всегда окажешься возле своего тела. По другому просто ни как быть не может. Далее отдаляешься от него согласно тупо поминок. Так 3 дня, 9 дней и т.д. Но, после выхода из телесной оболочке, далее покидается астральное тело (чувства, желания), за тем ментальное (мысли). И после остаётся сама Собь. Истинное Аз Есьм. По христиански душа. В народе Я.

----------


## Melissa

Умирала. Знаю. Ты не чувствуешь вообще ничего. Мозг защищает, отключает чувство боли и вообще чувство где ты находишься.

----------


## Лазарус

нихрена он не защищает

----------


## Troumn

> Ну а после так называемой смерти пройдя тьму всегда окажешься возле своего тела. По другому просто ни как быть не может. Далее отдаляешься от него согласно тупо поминок. Так 3 дня, 9 дней и т.д. Но, после выхода из телесной оболочке, далее покидается астральное тело (чувства, желания), за тем ментальное (мысли). И после остаётся сама Собь. Истинное Аз Есьм. По христиански душа. В народе Я.


 Это для верующих. Материалистов типа миня такая версия не устраивает. Да и глупо размышлять о том, о чём понятия не имеешь.

----------


## Викторыч

> Это для верующих. Материалистов типа миня такая версия не устраивает. Да и глупо размышлять о том, о чём понятия не имеешь.


 Ну как размышлять, все одну и ту же картину рассказывали что себя со стороны видели. И как понятие не имеешь когда у самого такое было. Это пройти надо. Но обычно этому мало кто придаёт значение из посвящённых. Ну а если материалист то это не значит что всё обстоит иначе. Кстати материального в нашем мире всего 20% остальное не материальное. Например жадность, алчность, тщеславие это есть сути, но они же не материальны а некой энергией являются. Их же не увидишь и не подержишь в руках.

----------


## Troumn

> все одну и ту же картину рассказывали что себя со стороны видели


 Это всего пару пазлов из огромной картины. Это не доказывает истинность всех христианских представлений о душе. Более полную картину получим после собственной смерти.



> Кстати материального в нашем мире всего 20%


 Это, кстати, тоже не доказывает существование души.

----------


## Викторыч

> Это всего пару пазлов из огромной картины. Это не доказывает истинность всех христианских представлений о душе. Более полную картину получим после собственной смерти.


 Ну во первых я никогда не стану доказывать христианство где всё принимается на веру. Если брать ВЕДА то в них нет понятия веры потому как ведают знают. Во вторых выходит что все кто побывали по ту сторону врут? И как я докажу что находился вне тела? Всё что происходило уже отписался. Потом душа это христианский термин подразумевающий как Собь и плоть воедино. Могу ещё открыть тайну. После выхода из плоти Собь покидает и астральное тело (чувства, желание), а потом и ментальное (мысли). Давайте тогда и потребуем доказательств в истинности учебника алгебры 5-го класса. Опровергнуть то всё можно, было бы желание. И замечательно требовать доказательств от чего либо не предоставляя альтернативной противоположности. А если ничем не противопоставлять, то и самому доказывать ничего не придётся. Но в таком случае вообще ничего не существует. Плоть то тоже не создать без нематириальной энергии.

----------


## Troumn

> Во вторых выходит что все кто побывали по ту сторону врут?


 Не знаю, что навело тебя на эту мысль, но я имел то, что мы слишком мало знаем, чтобы об этом размышлять об этом. Ну видел себя со стороны, это так же может быть сном во время наркоза.



> Потом душа это христианский термин подразумевающий как Собь и плоть воедино.


 Это тонкости, ты прекрасно это знаешь.



> Давайте тогда и потребуем доказательств в истинности учебника алгебры 5-го класса


 Разница между учебником алгебры и душой колоссальны, и если учебник можно доказать от и до, то существование души остаётся под большим вопросом. Ты привёл некорректное сравнение, причём не в пользу своей позиции.

----------


## Викторыч

> но я имел то, что мы слишком мало знаем, чтобы об этом размышлять об этом. Ну видел себя со стороны, это так же может быть сном во время наркоза.


 Нет уж извини, во время наркоза, да если ты такой выход почувствуешь ...... башню снесёт...... или думаешь первые секунды вне тела это так себе, типа сниться. Мне и кто рассказывали утверждали что это не сон, но тогда я сам такого опыта не имел. Но после этого уже врядли тебе кто чем докажет что Соби как таковой не существует.



> слишком мало знаем


 Что бы что то знать надо иметь для этого соответствующий уровень сознания. Соответствующий тому на каком уровне находится то что собираешься познать. Я то же не могу всего знать, не могу вообразить как нематериальная энергия переходит в материальную, однако не утверждаю что такого не сушествует.

----------


## Викторыч

Вообще тут на одном сайте у меня были споры с основоположником этого сайта. Речь о существовании Соби не шла как таковая, оба в понятии того что она существует. Разница лишь в том что он её называет Атма. Так вот этот админ утверждает что Атма зарождается и следовательно после умирает пройдя сколько то там воплощений. И вот моя позиция да и другого участника дискуссии состоит в том что Собь вечна. По тому как является частью Вселенной ну или представляет её. Вот такие споры уже посложней.

----------


## Troumn

> не могу вообразить как нематериальная энергия переходит в материальную, однако не утверждаю что такого не сушествует.


 Одновременное отрицания веры и неверия - наша позиция. Ставлю лайк.



> Что бы что то знать надо иметь для этого соответствующий уровень сознания. Соответствующий тому на каком уровне находится то что собираешься познать


 Ну вот. Мы находимся не на том уровне, чтобы познавать это и об этом рассуждать.

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну вот. Мы находимся не на том уровне, чтобы познавать это и об этом рассуждать.


 Мы это кто?

----------


## Troumn

Люди.

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну вот. Мы находимся не на том уровне, чтобы познавать это и об этом рассуждать.


 У всех далеко разные уровни. Зависит ещё какой статус был до воплощения.

----------


## Troumn

Викторыч, и какой же у тебя уровень? И какой статус был у тебя до воплощения?

----------


## Викторыч

Нет такой инстанции определяющей уровни и статусы, вернее не встречал такой. Единственно знаю некие определения как шудра, вайшья, кшатрия и брахман. В общем учи мат. часть. Там более толково написано, а из меня никудышный гуру. Всеслава Солло в поиске набери. Так вот и будешь грызя гранит науки подниматься выше и выше по ступеням уровней там всяких и статусов. Назвался философом так работай с материалом.

----------


## Troumn

> Назвался философом так работай с материалом.


 Я не назывался философом, этот статус даётся после написания 100 сообщений автоматически.

----------


## Troumn

> Всеслава Солло


 Хренатень какая-то, имхо. Если найдутся сило прочитать, то хоть одну книгу одолею... может даже полностью.

----------


## Викторыч

> Я не назывался философом, этот статус даётся после написания 100 сообщений автоматически.


 Ну вот уже какой никакой ответ на твой вопрос. Вот прочитаешь нечто ещё чего нибудь заумное и даш этому заумному свою оценку, а если что новое усвоишь тогда вообще замечательно. Некоторые тексты написаны, но не каждый вникает в их смысл. Если будешь понимать о чём речь в этом тексте, от того и будет понятен самому себе твой статус.

----------


## Викторыч

> Хренатень какая-то, имхо. Если найдутся сило прочитать, то хоть одну книгу одолею... может даже полностью.


 Пособие выхода в астрал не плохая книжонка. Как раз в тему. Там всё чётко написано что после смерти бывает и достаточно подробно. Да и Солло сам писал что тесновато ему в рамках христианства.

----------


## Troumn

> Там всё чётко написано что после смерти бывает и достаточно подробно


 Это только в теории, верно?

----------


## Викторыч

> Это для верующих. Материалистов типа миня такая версия не устраивает.


 Ну это вполне существенно. Атеистов и материалистов создал коммунистический эгрегор для подавления своего конкурента в виде христианства. Но оный эгрегор ни как не расчитан на иные мировзрения. Вообще выходит что Собь сама выбирает место и время своего воплощения с целью как то утвердить свою значимость. Тупо многие индивидумы прошедшие реинкорнации в Арктиде, Хиттиде, Атлантиде и тд появляются в нашей реальности и делят между собой сферу влияния, естественно создавая различные эгрегоры. Те кто на них подсажены, те и подпитывают своей энергией миссии создателей. Ну а суицид это как бы добровольный выход из так называемого спектакля под названием жизнь. Типа ничего не светит, пора сваливать. Авось в другом воплощении возьму реванш.

----------


## Викторыч

> Это только в теории, верно?


 Ну, практика как то какая никакая у меня была. Всё подтверждается. Лично у меня нет ни каких оснований не доверять подобным источникам.

----------


## Викторыч

> Со мной это не связано.


 Ты хочешь сказать что сам по себе и не привязан ни к какому эгрегору? Сам же писал что к материалистам относишься. Раньше твой эгрегор сам сетх создал дабы уничтожить своё же создание в виде христианства. После якобы хиттидцы стали править как Хрущёв пришёл к власти. У материалистов не может быть иного эгрегора.

----------


## lisenok

> Впадая в кому, чувствовала лишь покалывание, а потом онемение всего тела , начиная с ног. Муть в глазах, потеря концентрации, рассеянное внимание, ну и.. мысль : " наконец-то.."


 А я ничего не ощущала, когда теряла сознание и впадала в кому, в которой кстати почти неделю пролежала. Я даже не помню момента когда вырубилась. А во время комы у меня сны вроде как были. И когда я первый раз пришла в себя, то было такое ощущения, что я просто спала и проснулась. А эти сны как потом оказалось искаженно отражали, то что со мной происходило в реальности. Если бы меня не откачали, то это была бы самая безболезненная смерть. Я эти сны даже сейчас еще помню.

----------

